# [Regular Season Game 30] Houston Rockets at New Jersey Nets



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*@*

*(17-12)/(2-27)*


When/Where:
*Saturday, December 26, 7:30 PM ET*






















































*Brooks / Ariza / Battier / Scola / Hayes*














































*Harris / Lee / Hassell / Yi / Lopez*


_*Preview*_


> Despite injuries to two of their best players, the Houston Rockets have lost consecutive games only once in 2009-10. With their next game coming against the woeful New Jersey Nets, that's unlikely to change this weekend.
> 
> The Rockets look to rebound from their first loss in a week and continue their recent dominance of the Nets, who enter Saturday night's home game hoping to avoid a ninth straight loss.
> 
> ...



_*Next Games*_
vs.








vs.








vs.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

Nets on 8 game losing streak, lets make that 9.:bowen:
Please win this game because the next 3 are looking verrrrry tough.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm really happy Rockets(18-12) are 6 games above .500 at Christmas.:champagne:


----------

